# BBT Questions



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

I have been trying to get pregnant via donor sperm (because I am long-term single). As far as I'm aware I have no fertility issues although I am 38.

I had a ovarian reserve test and was above average for follicles, no structural abnormalities etc. Regular periods and positive LH tests.

I had 9 negative cycles (not consecutive due to cost) and on my 10th cycle got pregnant. I carried my pregnancy to 10 + 2 when I discovered at a scan that baby was too small and there was no heart beat. I started a full blown miscarriage the next day. It has now been 2 weeks since my miscarriage which has only just ended.

ATM I am just waiting for my cycle to return so I can try again and this time I was considering using basal body temperature readings as well as my usual methods of LH testing and cervical mucus monitoring but I have never done temperature readings before.

I read that the temperature rises AFTER one ovulates - in which case why do it because by the time you get the rise you've already ovulated? Also as I am using donor sperm I can realistically only 'try' between once and three times per cycle and as it's frozen sperm it can't be done too far in advance or it will die. I wanted to know if people thought BBT was a worthwhile method and if it would help me get nearer to ovulation without missing it. As I had a m/c I am worried it will have messed up the timing of my cycle and maybe BBT would help.

The cycle I got pregnant I did the insemination 15 hours after my LH test and it was only once (previous negative cycles were done either straight after the positive LH or 24 and 36 hrs after).


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Juju

You might find this thread useful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59901.0

Dory
xxx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Juju, sorry to hear about your mc. 
As you said bbt only shows ovulation has occurred after the event so from a point of view of AI I don't think it would be overly suitable.  I tried temping for a while as having a positive ovulation test doesn't always mean the egg is released so I tried it to see if my pos opks resulted in ovulation or not.  However I found it didn't work for me at all, my temps were all over the place.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your miscarriage too and for the length of time you have been ttc.

I think I have decided to have follicle tracking scans instead (or as well as BBT). I can get them privately and they might get me nearer to the time of ov.

I have reserved my donor who got me pregnant and have paid half the bill already. I'll be paying the rest of the bill at the end of this month, then I will be all set to go from October if my AF comes back.  I'm still officially registering as pg as my HCG is 37 which is high enough to make a urine test turn positive. So frustrating when all I want to do is try again.


----------

